# Yeah, so I got all new-age and stuff...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I thought I'd start my own thread to properly let the cat out of the bag.  I'm very unhappy with the direction my weight and fitness level took during the winter (weight up, fitness down) and I decided to do something about it.  Besides cutting out some food and snacks, I have upped my dojo workouts from two nights a week (2.5 hours each) to three.  I also have been looking around for something local and inexpensive that would not compete with my dojo schedule, but would offer me some more fitness challenges.  I was really enjoying working out at Planet Fitness before my wife got here from NC and we moved; now it's too long to drive there.  I like something that keeps me occupied; running, walking, and doing calisthenics on my own would be good if I could keep myself doing them, but I tend to lose interest and find reasons not to work out.  So I like the regimentation of having a 'class' or something to attend.

Our local township offered a couple of courses I thought might be interesting.  Some might be a bit beyond my abilities to keep up at the moment, so I was looking for something that offered a workout but not a killer routine (later, perhaps).  I found this:

http://www.nianow.com/location/4125/61490/orion-township-parks-recreation

This is something called "NIA Movement' which supposedly combines a variety of non-impact arts into one for the purpose of balance, flexibility, and overall fitness.  I've been to two classes out of a one-month regimen, and so far, so good.  I am definitely finding it useful.  It's not a killer workout; I sweat but don't pant and wheeze (although I could go harder and then maybe I would).











Yeah, it really has that music in it.  And I'm the only guy in the class. And I can't dance.  And it's very New Age kind of shoe-gazer stuff.  Oh, 'pick the butterflies' and 'communicate with the earth' kind of stuff.  So far, I'm just ignoring the foofy stuff and doing the movements.  It's an hour and a half long, and I usually end up feeling like I could go another hour after it's over.

Anyway, I'm kind of laughing at myself, because I never in a million years thought I'd be doing anything like this...but I am.

So there you go.  Latest on the health and fitness front from an old bald fat man.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2012)

Not familiar with NIA but I definitely found that a structured class environment was better at getting me working out than an unstructured "whenever" environment.  And hey, if you finish class feeling better than you did when you started...that's what really counts!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Carol said:


> Not familiar with NIA but I definitely found that a structured class environment was better at getting me working out than an unstructured "whenever" environment.  And hey, if you finish class feeling better than you did when you started...that's what really counts!



I really need help with my balance; and I feel this will help.  And the stretching has got to help with my flexibility, so I think it's going to be good overall.  I was primarily hoping for something that would help me burn off the calories, and there's that also, but I was surprised about the balance thing and the stretching is like icing on the cake.  So far, I'm pleased.  I just have to keep ignoring that annoying "love your earth mother" preachy new age garbage.  Seems to be built in - should not be surprised, this comes from California.  But I think I can ignore the 'message' and just stick with the exercises...


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2012)

What the hell?

Who are you and what have you done with Bill Mattocks???


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2012)

Seriously, though, my theory is that it's not what you do that matters.  It's more that you're doing it.  If it's exercise and it's enjoyable enough that you're doing it regularly, it will benefit you.  Good on you.

Although I might have to change my opinion if you end up smelling like patchouli and talking about chakras and mercury in retrograde.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2012)

:xtrmshock ummmm..... aaaaaa :jaw-dropping:




Steve said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with Bill Mattocks???



YEAH!!!! Where's Bill you... you.... pod person you :mst:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve said:


> Seriously, though, my theory is that it's not what you do that matters.  It's more that you're doing it.  If it's exercise and it's enjoyable enough that you're doing it regularly, it will benefit you.  Good on you.
> 
> Although I might have to change my opinion if you end up smelling like patchouli and talking about chakras and mercury in retrograde.



Yes, please keep an eye on me.  If I go all mushy, just kill me.  For the love of God.

I will say, however, that the instructor shocked me the first day of class when she started talking about keeping our 'one point' and working from the hara.  Hmmm, just like in our dojo.  Surprise!


----------



## oaktree (Mar 19, 2012)

It could be worse you could be like this guy:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2012)

oaktree said:


> It could be worse you could be like this guy:



And I'll be teaching scared bunny qigong and squirrel climbs a tree daoyin next week


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill

Started Yoga a while back and I still do a little now but the first time I walked into the class I felt like I was in the wrong place after 2 weeks it started to be rather niceafter 6 weeks I knew I was in the wrong placebut I was ok with that. I

t left me with an appreciation for yoga that I did not have before but I had this one overwhelming thought after 6 weeks; "Yoga and yoga people are very calm and peaceful and I am rather happy there is yoga and there are yoga people in the worldhowever I am not that peaceful and the whole damn thing is too peaceful for me". 

But Id be lying to you if I said I never want to do it again. Like I said, I still do and every now and then I start to get the feeling I should go back. Also if there was a school near me I guarantee I would have checked out Budokon

Props for giving it a try and stepping out of your comfort zone.pod person


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 19, 2012)

I can only echo what the others have said, both about the benefits of doing something outside of your comfort zone and  ... giving us our Bill back you body-snatching aliens!  He's a frakkin' Marine, you can't do this to him! :lol:

I did yoga for a bit a long time back, like Xue and came to much the same conclusion i.e. there were benefits to be had but it was all just a bit too 'snake-oil-salesman spiritual' for me.  Of course, Iai is spiritual too ... but it involves swords so it's way cool!


----------



## harlan (Mar 19, 2012)

I can see the pragmatic warrior training coming out! Not afraid to try something new. 

Suggestion: have you considered taking the wife out dancing? I hear ballroom and swing can be very energetic.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 19, 2012)

But that can lead to fornication, *Harlan* ... oh wait, that's _not_ a downside :angel:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2012)

So Bill ....

Is it better than a poke in the eye? :lol:

Honestly, dude, whatever works for you ya gotta do IMNSHO.  It's truly good for you to expand your horizons in such an unfamiliar and (for you) unorthodox manner.  Good on you!


----------



## elder999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:
			
		

> * I was primarily hoping for something that would help me burn off the calories*, and there's that also, but I was surprised about the balance thing and the stretching is like icing on the cake.  So far, I'm pleased.  I just have to keep ignoring that annoying "love your earth mother" preachy new age garbage.  Seems to be built in - should not be surprised, this comes from California.  But I think I can ignore the 'message' and just stick with the exercises...



Bill, maybe you're already doing this, but I'd recommend a regular weightlifting and calisthenic routine. You've a Marine, so I don't have to tell you about doing daily calisthenics, but weights four days a week will do a lot for you as far as fat loss, though you may have to learn to pay less attention to the scale, and more to the tape measure.

 NIAs okay-anything aerobic is really okay......I'd follow harlan's suggesstion about dancing with Ann-Marie, too-Rita and I dance fairly regularly:it's fun, a pretty good workout, and gets me major points with the spouse


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Bill, maybe you're already doing this, but I'd recommend a regular weightlifting and calisthenic routine. You've a Marine, so I don't have to tell you about doing daily calisthenics, but weights four days a week will do a lot for you as far as fat loss, though you may have to learn to pay less attention to the scale, and more to the tape measure.
> 
> NIAs okay-anything aerobic is really okay......I'd follow harlan's suggesstion about dancing with Ann-Marie, too-Rita and I dance fairly regularly:it's fun, a pretty good workout, and gets me major points with the spouse



I'd like to get back in the gym, but it's too far away now.  I may be able to pick up some used equipment cheaply at a thrift store or something.  I like to lift, but I'm genetically gifted; I get big fast.  Honestly looking to trim pounds off the waist before I make the chest and arms any bigger.  We do 1/2 hour of calisthenics every night in the dojo before we start doing any karate.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 19, 2012)

The movements remind me a lot of the old kung fu style I used to practice.
If there was a class nearby I'd be tempted to try it, but I probably would be too self conscious......you know, the whole "real men don't dance" thing........but it's good that you're doing it....just sayin


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2012)

I finally took the time to watch through to the end. I like it! I can see the benefits to training one's balance and coordination here. NEATO!! I'm going to look for it myself!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I finally took the time to watch through to the end. I like it! I can see the benefits to training one's balance and coordination here. NEATO!! I'm going to look for it myself!



There are a couple stretches we do at the end of class that I have taken back to my dojo; they're similar to what we do now, but the way they do them in the NIA Movement class seems to stretch my back out more and feels like it's really helping me with flexibility.   Hey, I'll steal ideas from anyone!

The balance thing for me involves going up on one foot and holding it there as long as possible; this is something I really need.  Also in the class there are some dance moves where you pretend to pick something up off the floor and then through some twisting, turning, dance type steps, release it up high, and you can feel all the kinks coming out as you do it.  At least I can.

The class is like 1:20 long and by the time it's over, I'm amazed that so much time has passed; it feels like 10 minutes and I'm left wanting to keep going.  So I guess that's good.  Good luck finding the class, hope you find one!


----------



## yak sao (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been thinking about that video and I went back and watched it again.
If you keep that up Bill, you are going to reap tremendous benefits from it in your MA. Your movements will get more fluid, and your speed will increase, along with better flexibility, etc.
As I mentioned, I used to practice a different kung fu style than the one I practice now (wing tsun).
And while I am totally sold on WT as a martial art, there are times I miss the movement from my old style. Seeing the video has me thinking of dragging out some of the old forms from mothballs and practicing them again for the simple enjoyment of moving.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 21, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but I thought I'd start my own thread to properly let the cat out of the bag.  I'm very unhappy with the direction my weight and fitness level took during the winter (weight up, fitness down) and I decided to do something about it.  Besides *cutting out some food and snacks*, I have upped my dojo workouts from two nights a week (2.5 hours each) to three.  I also have been looking around for something local and inexpensive that would not compete with my dojo schedule, but would offer me some more fitness challenges.  I was really enjoying working out at Planet Fitness before my wife got here from NC and we moved; now it's too long to drive there.  I like something that keeps me occupied; running, walking, and doing calisthenics on my own would be good if I could keep myself doing them, but I tend to lose interest and find reasons not to work out.  So I like the regimentation of having a 'class' or something to attend.
> 
> Our local township offered a couple of courses I thought might be interesting.  Some might be a bit beyond my abilities to keep up at the moment, so I was looking for something that offered a workout but not a killer routine (later, perhaps).  I found this:
> 
> ...


Good for you, Bill. I definitely feel that diet is first and foremost in you're plan. I say this from first hand experience of dropping 25 pounds in 3 months myself. Even at my age, staying active was not the problem, it was the snacking after working out that was the killer. In the video I see a lot of continuous full body movement, and core muscle training that dojo's have, but, is fragmented within that setting. It may sound like a mummer but if you could fit in an early morning 1/2 hour metabolism bump, it will give you benefits long into the day.
It takes perseverance, which I feel you have plenty of, if you just get pissed off at yourself and do it.
Good luck, and please keep us posted with pictures. That little bit of accountability may help you also.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 21, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Good for you, Bill. I definitely feel that diet is first and foremost in you're plan. I say this from first hand experience of dropping 25 pounds in 3 months myself. Even at my age, staying active was not the problem, it was the snacking after working out that was the killer. In the video I see a lot of continuous full body movement, and core muscle training that dojo's have, but, is fragmented within that setting. It may sound like a mummer but if you could fit in an early morning 1/2 hour metabolism bump, it will give you benefits long into the day.
> It takes perseverance, which I feel you have plenty of, if you just get pissed off at yourself and do it.
> Good luck, and please keep us posted with pictures. That little bit of accountability may help you also.



FYI, I keep a training 'diary' of sorts on my FB page.  I recap my dojo activities and now I've added my NIA workouts as well.  No pictures; I'm busy doing so no time for taking photos; but I am keeping track of my weight loss there.  So feel free to join me on FaceBook.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 21, 2012)

oaktree said:


> It could be worse you could be like this guy:



With the orange jumpsuit attire, I think that was a video on prison mating ritual dances.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> There are a couple stretches we do at the end of class that I have taken back to my dojo; they're similar to what we do now, but the way they do them in the NIA Movement class seems to stretch my back out more and feels like it's really helping me with flexibility. Hey, I'll steal ideas from anyone!
> 
> The balance thing for me involves going up on one foot and holding it there as long as possible; this is something I really need. Also in the class there are some dance moves where you pretend to pick something up off the floor and then through some twisting, turning, dance type steps, release it up high, and you can feel all the kinks coming out as you do it. At least I can.
> 
> The class is like 1:20 long and by the time it's over, I'm amazed that so much time has passed; it feels like 10 minutes and I'm left wanting to keep going. So I guess that's good. Good luck finding the class, hope you find one!



Just to make this a more manly martial art discussion (said tongue in cheek).  There are some internal arts that say circular movements will recharge your body's energy and not drain it, that is why there is alot of circular movements in Tai chi and BaGua or Aikido.  The harder styles that use mainly linear striking will use of your energy faster since you are "starting and stopping" with the strikes instead of flowing with them.


----------

